# What would your first bremont be??



## iberfoptic

hi i really love the bremont range of watches and was justt wondering which bremont watch would you buy and why...


----------



## marchone

A U-2 would be my first choice because I use count-up bezels frequently, then the Solo second, both choices solely based on the simplicity and legibility of their designs.

OTOH, the new LE HMS Victory is a very clean design as a chronograph with retrograde seconds. Pricey though.


----------



## iberfoptic

Thanks for the reply march one keep them coming


----------



## pcanezo

The Supermarine with the blue/white sapphire bezel. A very refreshing look on a diver's watch.


----------



## iberfoptic

pcanezo said:


> The Supermarine with the blue/white sapphire bezel. A very refreshing look on a diver's watch.


Wish you had not said that as my head is wrecked between this watch and the mbii in orange!! lol


----------



## drickster

Alt-C1 for me


----------



## mattjmcd

I think that the MBII and SM500 watches are _the_ Bremont watches to own. Any Bremont will feature their signature aesthetics, which are great and fairly unique. Only the SM500 and MBII add the tech that IMO makes Bremont a value-added proposition like Sinn or Damasko. Besides, I think that the Supermarine is the best looking diver available today!


----------



## HR F1

My first Bremont was the blue/blue Supermarine 500:

























I sold it after owning it for less than a month, which is fairly rare on my part these days as I typically keep everything I buy. It was a really nice watch, but I just didn't bond with it. I have considered getting another, but in the black dial/mint green lume combination, but I'd like to take a look at the Supermarine 2000 first when it's released to see how it compares.


----------



## Doboji

Mine was the Alt1-Z/DG









My next might be the upcoming White Solo....


----------



## Doboji

mattjmcd said:


> I think that the MBII and SM500 watches are _the_ Bremont watches to own. Any Bremont will feature their signature aesthetics, which are great and fairly unique. Only the SM500 and MBII add the tech that IMO makes Bremont a value-added proposition like Sinn or Damasko. Besides, I think that the Supermarine is the best looking diver available today!


Which tech are you referring to?


----------



## downer

I think the MBII is the watch that defines the brand, and therefore, it is the first one to get.


----------



## MZhammer

No question, the SM500 Supermarine. Probably in that minty green


----------



## CaptLeslie

mattjmcd said:


> I think that the MBII and SM500 watches are _the_ Bremont watches to own. Any Bremont will feature their signature aesthetics, which are great and fairly unique. Only the SM500 and MBII add the tech that IMO makes Bremont a value-added proposition like Sinn or Damasko. Besides, I think that the Supermarine is the best looking diver available today!


I also agree that the MBII and SM500 are the essence of the Bremont brand! Cheers Jim.







.


----------



## mattjmcd

Doboji said:


> Which tech are you referring to?


The soft iron inner case and the shock-resistent mount for the movement.


----------



## mattjmcd

CaptLeslie said:


> I also agree that the MBII and SM500 are the essence of the Bremont brand! Cheers Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, Jim! Jim of course has THE coolest Bremont, but the price of admission is rather high, I reckon. Fly safe, sir.


----------



## nolanz14

mattjmcd said:


> I think that the MBII and SM500 watches are _the_ Bremont watches to own. Any Bremont will feature their signature aesthetics, which are great and fairly unique. Only the SM500 and MBII add the tech that IMO makes Bremont a value-added proposition like Sinn or Damasko. Besides, I think that the Supermarine is the best looking diver available today!


Agreed (because those are the two I own..hee hee) and the added specs under the hood make these the ones to own. I also love the ALT1-C as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Noodlefish

#womw 15.06.12 by Noodlefish, on Flickr

My first was an ALT1-C/CR. It remains my most-worn watch.

But, like many who have posted above, I was quickly seduced by their next models, a blue S500 and orange MB2.

M


----------



## valdarrant

Mine was the MB II then ALT1C. All I need is a Supermarine and I will be a complete copycat of my main man Noodlefish who is responsible for my Bremont introduction


----------



## MatteBlack

The Alt1-Z on a bracelet. I tried one on the other day and was completely impressed. Love it when a watch has some weight to it, and this one definitely did. I'd get the dark gray face too.


----------



## Cybotron

This one.


----------



## jimyritz

Any of them...you want a very straightforward clean Pilot then a Solo or U2, diver-SM or how about a more traditional two subdial chrono-Alt1C or the World timer....Hard to go wrong...

Alt1c-cream..



or MBII..



Cheers
Mike


----------



## Horoticus

The MBII first grabbed my attention, then the SM500 but I ended up buying the U2 for it's clean and highly readable dial (i.e. bigger numbers for aging eyes :-d). And with a recent attraction to chronos, I now have the Alt1-P on my radar. Such is the life of a WIS...;-)

Loving it on the GGB!


----------



## kaiserphoenix

Definitely the MBII!! It was my first, just got it today!! It embodies ALL the uniqueness of what makes Bremont great! Ofcourse the others are great as well but the MBII comes with all that tech and great a story!


----------



## tlinn

MB would be my choice. I was lucky enough to be able to purchase a 1.5 at introduction.

T


----------



## tlinn

MB would be my choice. I was lucky enough to be able to purchase a 1.5 at introduction.

T


----------



## fasthandssam

Bremont makes this decision very difficult by having so many wonderful watches. I will probably start with a Supermarine because it may be the coolest diver available right now, excluding vintage Submariners. Everything about it screams build quality and excellent design. From the three part case to the swooping crown guard and everything in between, it is definitely a future classic.

That being said, I could easily see myself going for an Alt1-C instead, or even an MB2 or a U2- they are all fantastic models.


----------



## sooner76

The soon-to-be-released white dial Solo.


----------



## Samster777

*After seeing pretty much their full range...*

... the one that is pulling at me is the blue Supermarine 500 on the bracelet. Great piece:




























Although the MBII with the green aluminium barrel is a very close second:





































Cheers, Sam


----------



## samanator

*Re: After seeing pretty much their full range...*

Well it was actually a MBII, I did review a ALT1-C while I was waiting on it to come in, but that was returned after the review. It was and easy choice for me. I don't buy Chronographs (probably better stated is I don't hold on to chronographs for more than a month or two), so the choice came down to most of the 3 hand models. Having seen all the MBII colors now it would be hard to choose between the orange and green.


----------



## Ernie Romers

You can read all about it here :-!


----------



## RICH61703

White face solo when available

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Monocrom

MBII . . . If it's a good fit on my wrist. Thankfully there are a handful of Bremont ADs within driving distance. 

If it's just not a good fit on my wrist, then the Bremont Solo would be first.

To be honest, those are the only two models I'm interested in. The Supermarine is definitely nice. But is just too tall for me.


----------



## mattjmcd

To the OP- whereabouts in Ireland are you? I exchanged there as a boy and love the country. Just curious.


----------



## petcha

I've admired Bremont for a while but never gave them any serious consideration. However, I have been reading about the upcoming ALT1-WT and am really impressed. Lots of features packed into a very handsome dial with a great case to boot. Definitely at the top of my list now!


----------



## PJR

When looking at a selection of Bremonts at a local AD the Solo was the one that caught my eye and kept it.


----------



## Shounen

MB2 or if I get a chance a MB1.5


----------



## DWebber18

I haven't yet decided but it's between the stainless U2 or the solo but the MB2 is very nice just not sure about the colors personally.


----------



## Monocrom

There's a grey insert option for the MBII that helps to tone it down quite a bit. The orange and green are nice, but a bit too loud for some.


----------



## drg

I love my MBII anthracite and my ALT1-C anthracite equally 


Sent from the place to be


----------



## TurboDog

Having flown in a Martin Baker seat I'd have to choose the MBII.


----------



## mattjmcd

TurboDog said:


> Having flown in a Martin Baker seat I'd have to choose the MBII.


If you have had a documented ride up the rails in an MB seat I think you will be able to get an MBI with the red barrel. Not sure if you meant that or not...


----------



## TurboDog

mattjmcd said:


> If you have had a documented ride up the rails in an MB seat I think you will be able to get an MBI with the red barrel. Not sure if you meant that or not...


Fortunately I never had the occasion to actually test out the seat. I guess better wording would have been "Having flown with a Martin-Baker seat..."

Though if I had, I'd probably already be a owner of an MBI.


----------



## omega1234

*Re: After seeing pretty much their full range...*



Samster777 said:


> ... the one that is pulling at me is the blue Supermarine 500 on the bracelet. Great piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the MBII with the green aluminium barrel is a very close second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Sam


Is it just me or does the Supermarine look like a nicer version of the IWC Aquitimer?


----------



## napel

I love Bremont watches, but my first and only Bremont would be...


----------



## pruppert

I'm currently considering either the Bremont Supermarine SS in black & mint green, vs the Bremont Desent, all Black with mint. I've handled the Descent, solid watch well crafted. I like the splash of color--the mint--being a bit different than the usual and would be eye catching. A differentiator....a brand to watch.


----------



## KevL

My choice would be the Supermarine, great clean design.


----------



## rocknsnow

ALT1-Zulu, I had the oppurtunity to try on a number of watches at a local store in Phoenix. Feel in love with the Zulu, and now I am just saving my pennies (and waiting on the okay from the other half) to go purchase one.


----------

